# [SOLVED] Last rock refusing to respawn



## moonolotl (May 1, 2020)

Hello! I'm currently in the process of moving all my rocks into a grid, as im sure a lot of you have seen people do. However, ive gotten to 5 rocks, but the last one wont spawn.

I've made sure that 3 rocks are in one map square and the other row will be in another map square
ive tried changing paths, moving all fences, nothing is working
im 100% sure the rock hasnt spawned anywhere else, as it will spawn when i make space for it somewhere else
I'm 100% sure theres also nothing visually blocking it
I've heard a guide say apparently something can block the rock and you wouldnt know it, so thats why i removed all the fences, but its still not working. I have a staircase about 2 or 3 tiles away and im wondering should i try demolishing it??
Anyone else had this issue and fixed it?



moonrose said:


> UPDATE: The reason the final rock wouldnt spawn was because of the incline i had about 2/3 spaces away. Which is super dumb
> So i had to basically throw some bells down the drain to get it to spawn. Not really an issue for me but for anyone else with not as many bells maybe keep this in mind
> Sometimes the game thinks something is blocking rock spawn when its actually not, so just make sure if you're doing this that you remove everything in the way if a rock isnt spawning, even if it would normally be fine
> 
> Anyway, ive managed to solve the problem! im so relieved and mentally exhausted lol, honestly took me hours to do this


----------



## biibii (May 1, 2020)

I had this issue, and I just tted a couple of days and continued checking spots I normally wouldn't and it eventually spawned


----------



## moonolotl (May 1, 2020)

Image for reference ^



woozi said:


> I had this issue, and I just tted a couple of days and continued checking spots I normally wouldn't and it eventually spawned


I'll try TTing a few more days and ill keep checking it hasnt spawned anywhere else. I  hope it'll spawn soon, im getting stressed lol


----------



## biibii (May 1, 2020)

moonrose said:


> View attachment 251311
> Image for reference ^
> 
> 
> I'll try TTing a few more days and ill keep checking it hasnt spawned anywhere else. I  hope it'll spawn soon, im getting stressed lol


not sure if you did this, but I surrounded the singular spot where I DID want it to spawn with the cobblestone path


----------



## moonolotl (May 1, 2020)

UPDATE: The reason the final rock wouldnt spawn was because of the incline i had about 2/3 spaces away. Which is super dumb
So i had to basically throw some bells down the drain to get it to spawn. Not really an issue for me but for anyone else with not as many bells maybe keep this in mind
Sometimes the game thinks something is blocking rock spawn when its actually not, so just make sure if you're doing this that you remove everything in the way if a rock isnt spawning, even if it would normally be fine

Anyway, ive managed to solve the problem! im so relieved and mentally exhausted lol, honestly took me hours to do this


----------

